# Entered Apprentice!



## Mark Petro

Last night, July 31, 2018, I was awarded the Entered Apprentice Degree! It was a truly beautiful and moving experience!


----------



## hfmm97

Mark Petro said:


> Last night, July 31, 2018, I was awarded the Entered Apprentice Degree! It was a truly beautiful and moving experience!



Congratulations Bro Mark: you were able to meet all the challenges to become a Freemason-this is great news! Best of luck in your Masonic journey-keep us informed of your progress


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations Brother! I just know that you had a great time. Keep us informed of your progress through the next two degrees.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Mark Petro

Now I have to figure out the work for the EA degree. Do any brothers on here have any tips?

Sent from my LGL83BL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

Mark Petro said:


> Now I have to figure out the work for the EA degree. Do any brothers on here have any tips?



When you practice your lines, say them audibly.  This engages muscle memory as well as other types of memory.  It makes a big difference.  If you can figure out a chant or a song for it, even better.  In the car during the commute to and from work is a good place to speak like this.

Many men start out thinking they can't memorize.  This is a self imposed internal limitation.  One of the claims of Masonry is that we make good men better.  One way we do that is by smashing self imposed internal limitations.  Expect your mind to be blown by your previously unknown ability.  At some point later in life you will encounter a situation you will think you can't handle.  Then you will remember not believing you could memorize.

Go over what the words mean.  Go over the story line of events of the degree.  Understanding is not mandatory to memorize - Anyone who has memorized a song in a foreign language has experienced that.  But knowing the story line is an additional memory technique called "the Roman room method".


----------



## hfmm97

Don’t rush - learn the work one small piece at a time - if you are assigned an instructor, ask him for advice. You’ll be surprised at how quickly you’ll learn the work.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

As opposed to working with different instructors which is what some lodges do.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JohnXRV

Mark Petro said:


> Last night, July 31, 2018, I was awarded the Entered Apprentice Degree! It was a truly beautiful and moving experience!



As a recently (June) third degree I can say it only gets better!

I practised for my second by having the questions and answers printed out so I could practice them whenever on my own - at home, in the car - with my kids testing me as to whether I got the answers totally correct. As my second degree ceremony got closer I began practising in front of a mirror.

It must have worked as I did pretty well and was complemented by my lodge for not requiring any prompting 

Good luck Mark

John


----------



## hfmm97

The degree questions/answers are supposed to be learned by the candidates orally, without recourse to writing anything down, at least in Texas and several other states


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Congratulations Bro Mark !


----------



## Marcelo Bracco

Mark Petro said:


> Last night, July 31, 2018, I was awarded the Entered Apprentice Degree! It was a truly beautiful and moving experience!


Congrats!!!


----------



## LK600

Congratulations Brother!  Best of luck with your studies!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Congrats and for me it was frequent practice. Daily or every other day!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Keith C

hfmm97 said:


> The degree questions/answers are supposed to be learned by the candidates orally, without recourse to writing anything down, at least in Texas and several other states
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



In PA we do not have any extensive memorization requirement between degrees.  We do have education sessions and make sure the candidates understand what took place and have memorized the portion of ritual they need to know for the next degree.  Parts of our ritual are in print in a ritual manual and some are in cipher.  In our EA obligation it is quite clearly stated that putting any part of ritual down in any understandable fashion is a really bad idea.  And sharing that content with anyone other than a Brother of the given Degree is an even worse idea.


----------



## hfmm97

Bro Keith C - Pennsylvania is unique in so many ways regarding Masonry absolutely up there with Massachusetts lodges having no numbers and GL of SC being AFM and DC being FAAM- a daily advancement in Masonic knowledge!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mark Petro

hfmm97 said:


> The degree questions/answers are supposed to be learned by the candidates orally, without recourse to writing anything down, at least in Texas and several other states
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



That's the way it is at my Lodge. It is all done orally. I just think that writing anything down is a violation of the oath I took.


----------



## hfmm97

Mark, are you being assigned a specific instructor? If so, work very closely with him: in my case he was not just a brother but also a very good friend and life mentor. He also was a World War II veteran and served in Gen Patton's forces in North Africa.
Mine passed away back in the summer of 1999 and I miss him still. I'm convinced that Texas is so traditional with Masonry that it is one of the most difficult states in which to become a Master Mason.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright

hfmm97 said:


> I'm convinced that Texas is so traditional with Masonry that it is one of the most difficult states in which to become a Master Mason.



Really? I don;t know about how most other GL handle things but it was easy here IMHO.


----------



## hfmm97

I was thinking in terms of the memory work-some states have ciphers, some have a very small amount of memory work, and some had one-day classes (which might be legitimate, IMHO, if you are soon to be deployed to overseas military service) which I doubt that Texas ever had those (even during WW II). Just my humble opinion...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mark Petro

I have the book "Building Boaz", which really helps fill in the blanks that might be glossed over during wrote memorization. Researching and understanding the subjects I need to memorize is so much easier IMHO, they are the pieces of the puzzle I am trying to put together in my mind and fully understand the deeper meaning. Just because I memorize an answer word-for-word does not mean I grasp the concepts.


----------



## hfmm97

Mark, I was waiting for YOU to arrive at that conclusion: excellent thinking on your part. It is not enough to just memorize stuff for the different EA, FC, and MM degrees-you have to be able to discuss and think about what you are memorizing. When I was initiated as an EA back in 1996 (and also for the FC & MM) the candidates in my lodge did not have to memorize the questions as well-but my mentor and I would sit and discuss what all that work meant-because he was a professional woodworker he and I built from a kit out of thin balsa wood a 3-D model of King Solomon's Temple (the kit was from Israel!) 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

After 21 years and being in my mid-50s, I can say for sure that I am still learning and as I'm sure you know that one way to make sure that you REALLY know something is to TEACH it to someone else.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

And also my mentor was also my examiner in open lodge for all 3 degrees and he would not let me take the exam until I learned the questions and answers-in my new lodge (as of 2012) we give the brothers the option of being asked the questions or reciting the questions and answers (testing themselves) Even the older brothers want to learn both the questions and answers so that when they complete the memory work for the MM degree, they can start training and get certificates in the esoteric work


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

instructor certificates that is


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Mark Petro said:


> I have the book "Building Boaz", which really helps fill in the blanks that might be glossed over during wrote memorization. Researching and understanding the subjects I need to memorize is so much easier IMHO, they are the pieces of the puzzle I am trying to put together in my mind and fully understand the deeper meaning. Just because I memorize an answer word-for-word does not mean I grasp the concepts.


Make sure you thank the Author - he is here after all


----------



## Mark Petro

Bloke said:


> Make sure you thank the Author - he is here after all


I have, profusely. His work is absolutely Priceless to a Mason learning what it is to be a mason. I would recommend that book for New E/A, or anyone pursuing a masonic degree. It really fills in the blanks on the work you have to do. Especially in Texas.

E/A,  Raised 7/31/2018, Wallace Hughston 1393, El Paso


----------



## Mark Petro

Mark Petro said:


> I have, profusely. His work is absolutely Priceless to a Mason learning what it is to be a mason. I would recommend that book for New E/A, or anyone pursuing a masonic degree. It really fills in the blanks on the work you have to do. Especially in Texas.
> 
> E/A,  Raised 7/31/2018, Wallace Hughston 1393, El Paso


I bought it from his website, and he personally signed it. That makes it so special to me, and more of a heirloom then a reference. I value anything that my brothers can add to my journey.

E/A,  Initiated 7/31/2018, Wallace Hughston 1393, El Paso


----------



## Mark Petro

hfmm97 said:


> I was thinking in terms of the memory work-some states have ciphers, some have a very small amount of memory work, and some had one-day classes (which might be legitimate, IMHO, if you are soon to be deployed to overseas military service) which I doubt that Texas ever had those (even during WW II). Just my humble opinion...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I have purchased the Macoy cipher book for Texas, and I'm waiting for it to be delivered. The green, Lone Star edition supposedly back-checked by the GLTX. The trick is knowing enough to fill in the blanks, I suppose all TX lodges use the same wording? Are there any TX Brothers on here who have any input on the cipher book?


----------



## hfmm97

You should not really be in possession of it as an EA-if it is for anyone, it's probably intended for instructors-you cannot bring it to lodge with you-talk to the brothers at the lodge. Do you not have an instructor? Also, if you really think that you need a cipher, don't discuss it in public...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Mark Petro said:


> I have purchased the Macoy cipher book for Texas, and I'm waiting for it to be delivered. The green, Lone Star edition supposedly back-checked by the GLTX. The trick is knowing enough to fill in the blanks, I suppose all TX lodges use the same wording? Are there any TX Brothers on here who have any input on the cipher book?


Usually that is pretty tough to get and usually can only be purchased via your BL or at GL. Are you certain its the correct cipher? If it's not the correct one for TX, it may actually sidetrack you more than assist you.


----------



## hfmm97

There are vendors that sell the Texas cipher - perfectly legal to buy but there are errors-I think mine came with an errata sheet.
But then again, next March I will have been a Mason for 22 years (1997) and I cannot bring it into lodge with me.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

IMHO, unless one has been an active Master Mason for a few years, the cipher will only confuse. Masonic rituals SHOULD be learned face to face from experienced brethren and not from a cipher. Ritual is first learned at lodge and that's where you become a Mason-there is a lot to learn that is not found between the pages of a cipher or on at an internet forum. When I mentor newer brothers going through their degree work, I recommend that they STAY OFF the INTERNET so that they neither get distracted nor confused.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

of  course I mean "stay off the internet" with respect to looking for ritual sources or going to forums (fora) and asking questions that should be asked of their local Masonic groups (more common with new non-US brothers that seem to think that their form of Masonry is 'universal').


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

hfmm97 said:


> There are vendors that sell the Texas cipher - perfectly legal to buy but there are errors-I think mine came with an errata sheet.
> But then again, next March I will have been a Mason for 22 years (1997) and I cannot bring it into lodge with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Oh ok. In OK, and I may be wrong, we had to get our 'red book' through the GL. Our WM went there and came back with some. They were about $50 a piece.


----------



## hfmm97

Yep, the vendors were selling the "green" covered TX ciphers for $30.00 each-let's say that I was somewhat 'underwhelmed' by the value for money.

But having worked in two bookstores early in my university career, in general I was taught that books of limited market (particularly technical books) would tend to be sold for a higher price


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97

Macoy Masonic sells them for US$29 + S&H


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

Wow.

Our Ritual Manuals are assigned to each lodge by the DDGM. The WM must track who has each one and they must be turned in to the DDGM each November, examined, then are given to the incoming WM to distribute for the next year.

Even if they were available for purchase somewhere, you would be looked upon with great suspicion if you had a copy that was not numbered by the Grand Lodge and accounted for by the WM.


----------



## Mark Petro

I was supposed to do my E/A proficiency last night but there weren't enough people at the lodge to even open it up. Does anyone else on here have this problem? It wasn't our stated meeting, but we usually get more than 6.


----------



## CLewey44

Mark Petro said:


> I was supposed to do my E/A proficiency last night but there weren't enough people at the lodge to even open it up. Does anyone else on here have this problem? It wasn't our stated meeting, but we usually get more than 6.



Seven or more but not sure how they were going to vote on your proficiency outside of a stated meeting or special degree night.


----------



## Keith C

Mark Petro said:


> I was supposed to do my E/A proficiency last night but there weren't enough people at the lodge to even open it up. Does anyone else on here have this problem? It wasn't our stated meeting, but we usually get more than 6.



Honestly I have not seen it, but i have heard of this happening.  There have been occasions where we have not had all chairs filled for an Extra Meeting, but "ALL chairs" here is 12 and we only require 6 to actually work.  Last year as JW I only had one meeting with only 11 Brothers, the rest had all chairs filled and at least 5 on the sidelines.


----------



## dfreybur

Mark Petro said:


> I was supposed to do my E/A proficiency last night but there weren't enough people at the lodge to even open it up. Does anyone else on here have this problem? It wasn't our stated meeting, but we usually get more than 6.



I've been to a lot of practices that didn't have the 7 Brother quorum to open an emergent Entered Apprentice lodge. Most practice I've been to have had enough Brothers, but the word "most" only means "more than half". The practices are the meetings where only the most devoted Brothers attend.

If there's a called meeting with a couple of weeks notice there will be a quorum. But that typically happens the night of your scheduled degree.

If your lodge meets weekly and you keep going it is very likely there will be a quorum at any one practice meeting.


----------



## Keith C

dfreybur said:


> I've been to a lot of practices that didn't have the 7 Brother quorum to open an emergent Entered Apprentice lodge. Most practice I've been to have had enough Brothers, but the word "most" only means "more than half". The practices are the meetings where only the most devoted Brothers attend.
> 
> If there's a called meeting with a couple of weeks notice there will be a quorum. But that typically happens the night of your scheduled degree.
> 
> If your lodge meets weekly and you keep going it is very likely there will be a quorum at any one practice meeting.



This is interesting to me.

In PA we can't open a Lodge without "Due and Timely Notice" being given in advance.  

Now, our proficiency is done differently, it is gone over with the Lodge Education Officer one on one at a Masonic Education night held once a month, so no Lodge needs to be opened to pass proficiency to advance to the next degree.  But we can't open a Lodge for any reason without informing the Brethren and in that case it would be what we call a "Special" meeting for a single emergency purpose.


----------



## Bloke

Mark Petro said:


> I was supposed to do my E/A proficiency last night but there weren't enough people at the lodge to even open it up. Does anyone else on here have this problem? It wasn't our stated meeting, but we usually get more than 6.


We meet once a month, but yes, I have seen it. I've had to cancel a degree because illness removed some key officers and charges. 

Sorry this happened to you Brother.


----------



## CLewey44

I'm really trying to understand this. So, I understand this wasn't a stated meeting but a 'special' meeting. In order for him to give his categorical lecture, they'd have to open on the EA degree, right? And in order to do that, whether stated or special, you'd still require 7 to open. Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Mark Petro

I was passed to the degree of Fellow-Craft Last Tuesday, 1/29/19. It was an awesome experience!


----------



## Adrian Martinez

Congratulations on your recent passing!

I submitted my Ea work last week, and, fortunately, it was accepted by the Brethren.  I am looking forward to the upcoming FC ceremony in the coming weeks.


----------



## Samuel Jacob Dunham

hfmm97 said:


> The degree questions/answers are supposed to be learned by the candidates orally, without recourse to writing anything down, at least in Texas and several other states
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yes, word of mouth only!


----------



## dfreybur

Mark Petro said:


> I was passed to the degree of Fellow-Craft Last Tuesday, 1/29/19. It was an awesome experience!



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------

